# proof of residence, county property tax, final escrow



## Singinswtt11

Hola! 

I'm hoping someone can lend me a hand with this! Here's the original sentence:

¨ proof of residence (Parent/Guardian must present 2 different current bills tied to the home to verify residence (Water or Garbage *and* Current Mortgage statement, County Property Tax bill or Final Escrow papers). Rental/Lease Agreements may be used along with one additional current bill tied to the residence.


y este es mi intento:
¨ cuentas actuales “tied” (?) a la casa para comprobar el domicilio (PG&E, agua o basura *y* una cuenta hipotecaria actual, una factura de impuestos a la propiedad del condado, o "Final Escrow papers"). Se puede utilizar un contrato de arrendamiento o alquiler junto con otra factura de la casa. 

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## LordThanatos

Alguien con más conocimiento de impuestos estadounidenses podrá traducir correctamente los términos:

- Comprobación de residencia (el padre o tutor debe presentar dos facturas recientes vinculadas con el domicilio (Agua o Basura y contrato actual de hipoteca; factura de impuestos del condado a la propiedad o comprobante de último depósito). Pueden presentarse también contratos de alquiler, junto con una factura reciente vinculada con el domicilio.)


----------



## Singinswtt11

Hola!

Puse "fideicomiso" en la traduccion y me dijeron que no lo entendian asi que podria ser algo como "comprobante de la compra de una casa"? O algo asi?

Gracias!


----------



## UVA-Q

Comprobante de residencia (El padre o tutor debe presentar dos facturas/estados de cuenta recientes vinculadas/ligadas con el domicilio para verificar la residencia (agua o basura, contrato de hipoteca actual, pago (o recibo) de impuesto predial (así es como lo llamamos por aquí) o comprobante del (de los) último(s) depósito(s)/pago(s). Pueden presentarse también contratos de arrendamiento con factura/estado de cuenta reciente vinculado/ligado con el domicilio.


Dame oportunidad de consultar lo de "final escrow papers" porque no creo que aplique como lo sugiero.

Regreso...

Sings!!! Lo he encontrado como "traslado de dominio"

So: "... impuesto predial o comprobante de traslado de dominio".

Creo que es lo que más se ajusta en este contexto.

Espero te ayude =)

Tal vez haya alguien que nos pueda iluminar un poco más, o confirmar que vamos bien.

Saudos!


----------



## Singinswtt11

Thank you!

The problem is, I've gone through a number of the other threads that talk about "escrow" and most of them cite "plica" one way or another as the most accurate translation. However I'm pretty sure the majority of the pepole that will be receiving this translation aren't aware of that. So taking into account what escrow means, can anyone give me a translation that expresses the meaning if not the actual, technical translation?

Thank you soooo much for all your suggestions!


----------



## UVA-Q

So, 'traslado de dominio' did not work. 

Let me keep on searching, then.

Sing.

Lo he encontrado también como 'cancelación de hipoteca'


----------



## Singinswtt11

OH! I'm sorry Uva I hadn't seen traslado de dominio!


----------



## UVA-Q

Encontré una página web mexicana de bienes raíces con estos términos:

Escrow = depósito
Escrow closing = plazo
Escrow deposit account = cuenta de depósito en garantía

Así que puede aplicar traslado de dominio o el último (final) depósito/pago de garantía, creo ?????

De tanto leer, ya estoy muuuuyyyy confundida


----------



## Singinswtt11

Jajajaa aaay amiga gracias por enredarte tanto! 

Entonces si pusiera  "extracto de cuenta de deposito en garantia" se entenderia?

(perdonenme la falta de tildes por favor que no se que tiene mi teclado)


----------



## UVA-Q

¿extracto?  Explain please in English, what Escrow Final papers are. =S

Debimos haber comenzado por ahí! jajaja


----------



## FromPA

Singinswtt11 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The problem is, I've gone through a number of the other threads that talk about "escrow" and most of them cite "plica" one way or another as the most accurate translation. However I'm pretty sure the majority of the pepole that will be receiving this translation aren't aware of that. So taking into account what escrow means, can anyone give me a translation that expresses the meaning if not the actual, technical translation?
> 
> Thank you soooo much for all your suggestions!


 

I see that you are from California. In the Western US, they have a peculiar process for closing a mortggage loan. Loans are closed by "escrow companies." A loan can be closed with outstanding items that need to be resolved, so the loan is placed in "escrow" (in suspense) until the outstanding items are resolved, at which time the loan is disbursed. I think the "Final Escrow papers" refers to the documentation of the loan closing and disbursement. Trying to translate "escrow" won't work. It needs to be something like "proof of purchase/mortgage."


----------



## Singinswtt11

FromPA said:


> I see that you are from California. In the Western US, they have a peculiar process for closing a mortggage loan. Loans are closed by "escrow companies." A loan can be closed with outstanding items that need to be resolved, so the loan is placed in "escrow" (in suspense) until the outstanding items are resolved, at which time the loan is disbursed. I think the "Final Escrow papers" refers to the documentation of the loan closing and disbursement. Trying to translate "escrow" won't work. It needs to be something like "proof of purchase/mortgage."


 
Thank you!


----------



## UVA-Q

Ay! Sing! Entonces sería cancelación de hipoteca, cuando cancelas una hipoteca, la propiedad ya no está en garantía y puedes venderla, arrendarla, o lo que quieras.

El traslado de dominio es uno de los pasos finales de la cancelación de hipoteca, según recuerdo.


----------



## Singinswtt11

Ay que lio! Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## FromPA

UVA-Q said:


> Ay! Sing! Entonces sería cancelación de hipoteca, cuando cancelas una hipoteca, la propiedad ya no está en garantía y puedes venderla, arrendarla, o lo que quieras.
> 
> El traslado de dominio es uno de los pasos finales de la cancelación de hipoteca, según recuerdo.


 
No, it isn't referring to the cancellation of the mortgage; it's referring to the paperwork documenting the origination of the mortgage.  That would be used as proof of ownership of the property.


----------



## isi250502

*Proof of Residence*

In Chile, it means "Certificado de Residencia".

It is an official document used to certify your domicile, and it is required by banks, employment agencies and other institutions to prove where you live.  It can be issued either by "Carabineros" (Police) or your own neighbors representative.

Hope it helps!


----------

